# Girst song posting attempt



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

Man, for a guy with my lack of computer skills posting on Soundclick is like hacking into the CIA's mainframe.

http://www.soundclick.com/player/single_player.cfm?songid=7303938&q=hi

It seems if you click on "No" it works.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

You seem to have posted a bad link. When I click on it, it takes me to the default soundclick page here:

http://www.soundclick.com/default.cfm

If you go to the "Song Info" page for your song, theres a link which says "Share URL of this page". If you post that link instead, we should be able to listen to your song.


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

I'm so sorry guys. I had a hell of a time with this SoundClick deal.
Hope this works. Thanks Bagpipe.

http://www.soundclick.com/bands/default.cfm?bandID=917786


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Works now - sounds great. I'd love to add some jazz style playing to my repertoire.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

The geetar sounds nice what is it?


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks fellas. It's an Ibanez Artcore hollowbody-type. Kind of a cheapo in the world of jazz boxes, but they're well built for the money. The recording was done by putting my Micro Cube through an M-audio Fast Track using the Vox AC 30 modelling amp. For me the MC is ok, but compared to the tube amps it's a compromise.

Shawn.


----------

